# Offshore Etiquette when approaching a boat that trolling.



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

We had a great day on the big pond Saturday despite the lack of current or being able to find live bait around several rigs. Left 6:30am out of Matagorda and headed to A28 in search of a few AJ's. It was hot as heck, no wind and No current thus a slow bite so we headed out toward 42019 in search of a weed line or a rip to troll just to keep the boat moving so we had some kind of breeze. We found small weedline about 2 miles north of the bouy and began trolling toward the south. We pick up 5 nice HOOs and lost a big boy. When we ran out of weedline, we headed back toward where we began. We were dragging 6 baits with our outriggers laid out and a 20-21 ft single engine ran through the weed line no more than 150 foot in front of us, turned and started trolling the same direction as we were. They caught a nice HOO off the pad a head of us.(congradulations) I attempted to hail them on the radio several times. We were p#$$ed. I realize they have the right to fish , there is a lot of gulf out there but running in on top of us is down right f'in rude!!! Sorry, I needed to vent abit. I will not mention the name of the offending boat but if they frequent this board and they read this they will know who they are. Anyone else have this happen to them? Ended up boxing several 5lb dolphin, 2 limits of nice snapper and and a sixth 30 lb wahoo. Nice day on the pond.


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

hoo's and dolphin and your complaining???????

just kidding

just know that potlicking knows no bounds


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

Unfortunatly, I believe there are more than a few boats out there that could use some ettiquite lessons. I even saw a new one on Saturday. When we got near a spot that we heard held decent snaps, there was a boat anchored. I thought no big deal...right, as I got closer, I noticed there were three buoys out forming a triangle with the boat sitting right in the middle. I was just on the outside of his space, and he hailed me to inform me he had lines out and was fighting a shark. I did not say anything, and just went on my way, but I guess now folks are putting out fish cones to stake THIER SPOTS and mark the perimiter!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey sferg,

I agree with you 100%. That's literally like cutting in line. Last year I was anchored somewhere out there, can't remember where, but I had been setting up a chum line for about an hour and a half. This guy pulls in about 100yds down current of me, and we hear him say, "Look at all the fish on the sounder." WELL DUH!!! And they proceed to drop anchor in our chum line and start hooking up. I also tried to get him on the radio, but I'm sure he didn't even know about that. There's no "competency license" required out there. And they are either totally naive, or the biggest "jacks" in the world, and I think it's probably a little bit of both.

I've mentioned before on here that the flats guides in the Keys literally give each other a 1/2 mile berth. Etiquette is necessary out there, especially when almost everyone has the numbers these days. It's amazing, however, how few people actually know how to get their boat "*over those numbers*." But if they are in the vicinity, there's always the possiblity of a problem- just like on your weed line.

I guess the best policy is the good old fashioned "golden rule." Just wish more would abide by it.

THE "GOT SYMPATHY FOR YA" JAMMER


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

We had the same problem trolling dutra-falcon on sat. I pulled all lines in and gave up, people were criss crossing and cuting through others spreads and I didnt want to loose all my tackle, I wonder if that is how people like to win tournaments????? I prefer the lonely weedpatchs and floating debris.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Hey sferg,
> 
> I agree with you 100%. That's literally like cutting in line. Last year I was anchored somewhere out there, can't remember where, but I had been setting up a chum line for about an hour and a half. This guy pulls in about 100yds down current of me, and we hear him say, "Look at all the fish on the sounder." WELL DUH!!! And they proceed to drop anchor in our chum line and start hooking up. I also tried to get him on the radio, but I'm sure he didn't even know about that. There's no "competency license" required out there. And they are either totally naive, or the biggest "jacks" in the world, and I think it's probably a little bit of both.
> 
> ...


Last year I was anchored somewhere out there, can't remember where, but I had been setting up a chum line for about an hour and a half. This guy pulls in about 100yds down current of me, and we hear him say, "Look at all the fish on the sounder." WELL DUH!!!

i'm not sure what your saying here? what's wrong with pulling up on your chum line 100 yeards down current? your not fishing there. alot of these spots are only so big and alot of people can't afford too run 75 and 100 miles now days. i agree alot of people need too learn a few things about RESPECT on the water. i run a 17 foot outboard with a 50 hp mercury and this ******* in a 55ft chriscraft pulled right up on my bow a few weeks ago at va fogg.maybe it's because i'm the little man? i moved up current to make another drift and here comes the ******* again. i had been on this spot all day. atleast 3 hours before he pulled up. this time i had too push off his bow to avoid hitting him or being hit myself. this time, i let him and his clients have it. i called them every name in the book.did it do me any good? i think it did, because it didn't happen again that day! this guy will never forget the things i said too him. it's a big pond with alot of people now days fishing more and more offshore, so we are all going too have too get along and show each other some respect.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Well let's just leave it up to the board. You motor out to a spot, a hard spot not a rig, and there is one boat anchored there. His chum churn is hanging over the side. It's a breathless day, and a blind man could see the 10 yard wide chum slick behind that boat for a long way. So there is no doubt he is anchored and chumming. WOULD YOU JUST PULL IN *DEAD DOWN CURRENT* INTO THAT CHUM LINE WITHIN 100 YARDS AND DROP YOUR ANCHOR without so much as a "hi how do you do!" ??

I certainly wouldn't, but let's see what everyone else thinks. And I know I said 100 yards, but in reality it was more like about 50, but whatever.

THE "MAYBE TOO NICE" JAMMER



iridered2003 said:


> Last year I was anchored somewhere out there, can't remember where, but I had been setting up a chum line for about an hour and a half. This guy pulls in about 100yds down current of me, and we hear him say, "Look at all the fish on the sounder." WELL DUH!!!
> 
> i'm not sure what your saying here? what's wrong with pulling up on your chum line 100 yeards down current? your not fishing there. alot of these spots are only so big and alot of people can't afford too run 75 and 100 miles now days. i agree alot of people need too learn a few things about RESPECT on the water. i run a 17 foot outboard with a 50 hp mercury and this ******* in a 55ft chriscraft pulled right up on my bow a few weeks ago at va fogg.maybe it's because i'm the little man? i moved up current to make another drift and here comes the ******* again. i had been on this spot all day. atleast 3 hours before he pulled up. this time i had too push off his bow to avoid hitting him or being hit myself. this time, i let him and his clients have it. i called them every name in the book.did it do me any good? i think it did, because it didn't happen again that day! this guy will never forget the things i said too him. it's a big pond with alot of people now days fishing more and more offshore, so we are all going too have too get along and show each other some respect.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Don't get me wrong I am glad to share the resorces we have but we don't crowd other boats especially when trolling. If I am out floundering, and see another boat, I'll fall in behind him a half mile and flounder the opposite direction and pick up what he missed. I feel everyone should put a little distance between other boats. I do not have a problem sharing a spot I am drifting with another boat. We just make our drift and get back up current. The big boys (sportfishers) tend to be over bearing at times but for the most part, most captains don't crowd other boats.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*boats,boats ,and more boats*

Yeah, we had the same problem also Jammer except we were not trolling we were anchored.Upon retrieving my anchori had a couple of extra hooks besides my main hook.But its the moderen day gulf ,, just like going around the beltway in traffic. The funny part was that i missed my target by about 50 feet, and all the potlickers were potlicking a dead zone, so about 2 o clock when it got really hot and they all left , I re -set the hook on the target and caught fish, All ya goto do is anchor anywhere, structure or not and the boats will come in on ya.Too many boats for the amount of numbers that have been sold . We need rougher weather, and that should lower the number of boats


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

50 yards is a litttle close. 100 yards is a pretty good ways away. 300 feet to 150 feet is a big difference.i try too show everyone on the water respect.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Trolling - Treat it like a highway. Pass on the appropriate side (They pass you on your left, you bear to the right). 

I have fished weed lines where 10 or 15 boats were trolling the same weed line/current break and catching fish. If folks just follow the "highway rules" working the same line is not a problem. 

Cutting in line - same heading/direction as you, but cutting in front of you is frowned upon. Similarly,if they want to go the other direction, they should run the other side of the weeds or wait til you pass, and then cross the weeds and begin heading the other way. 

At the same time, trolling behind or working the same water someone else has just trolled can be productive in that their spread can excite the fish, and when the fish see it again when you cruise by, they are ready to eat.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Cutting in front with lines out isn't too cool but as far as how close to get to a boat that is trolling? As long as you don't run over his lines then its just 2 ships passing in the night to me. These space issues are just the facts of life when fishing near shore and you have to get used to it.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Trolling is trolling just don't run over my lines and treat me the way you want to be treated leave me some space I can usually deal with it. I am off by myself most of the time anyway. 

Now a chum line is a different story ...... you want to see a pizzed off guy pull a few hundred feet behind my stern and set up ...we will have words and I will unhook and drift MY slick just to screw up YOUR fishing. I am not saying I own the ocean or that is my spot but that IS my slick and I took my time and bait to make it and you think you will just motor in and reap the rewards ....I don't think so.
Let it rip...
joker


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

now I remember why i like mid week fishing so much..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

JOKERSWILD said:


> Trolling is trolling just don't run over my lines and treat me the way you want to be treated leave me some space I can usually deal with it. I am off by myself most of the time anyway.
> 
> Now a chum line is a different story ...... you want to see a pizzed off guy pull a few hundred feet behind my stern and set up ...we will have words and I will unhook and drift MY slick just to screw up YOUR fishing. I am not saying I own the ocean or that is my spot but that IS my slick and I took my time and bait to make it and you think you will just motor in and reap the rewards ....I don't think so.
> Let it rip...
> joker


it's all about respect!!! if i pulled up in your slick about 100 or 200 yards away and anchored, so be it! if you unhook too mess up my fishing, you got another thing coming. i guess you will just have too drift into me and then we will have some words. not being a ******* or nothing, but some of you guys worry about it too much!it's just as much my water is it is yours.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

think about it. your not fishing 100 yards out from your boat???


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Here we go agian..............sheesh*

Lol


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> it's all about respect!!! if i pulled up in your slick about 100 or 200 yards away and anchored, so be it! if you unhook too mess up my fishing, you got another thing coming. i guess you will just have too drift into me and then we will have some words. not being a ******* or nothing, but some of you guys worry about it too much!it's just as much my water is it is yours.


Did you pay for the chum or spend the time catching and preparing it???


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

On the No Limit Hooker this past weekend we did some trolling on a weedline that was several miles long and fell into pattern about 1/2 mile infront of another boat, nobody seemed to be offended and we trolled a good ways like that.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Quit fishing on Saturdays if the crowds bother you, they aren't going to get any better any time soon. I quit worrying about it years ago.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bayourat said:


> Did you pay for the chum or spend the time catching and preparing it???


nope and nope and nope. so what does that mean? i could care less if you pulled up and anchored in my chum slick if your 100 yards or so away! some of you guys are going too have a heart attack worring about some little BS! if a boat pulls up on your nut sack, then i see the problem!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Getting in some else's chum slick is like walking in their kitchen and taking food off the table!

Driving through a chum slick is another no-no. Go around me please!

-Mike


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> nope and nope and nope. so what does that mean? i could care less if you pulled up and anchored in my chum slick if your 100 yards or so away! some of you guys are going too have a heart attack worring about some little BS! if a boat pulls up on your nut sack, then i see the problem!


100yards is close on the open gulf..... potlicking like that is like people on welfare, getting something for nothing.....:hairout:


----------



## Dull Hook (Aug 11, 2005)

Go buy a three man water balloon launcher, that is always fun!!!!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I just have to say it's nice to see at least two references to "potlicking" that are used correctly. Too often I see it being used to describe anyone using bait.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I like to lick the pot when baking, actually that is more bowl licking. 

I dont think I would care if someone pulled up 100yds behind me in my chum slick.Usually I would be sitting right up on top of a small structure and he would be way off of it picking off the sharks while I was getting what I was after. cutting off a troll or a drift is another story.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Setting up on someones chum line is like buying another man's girl a drink and asking her to dance...while he's with her. 
At least have the decency to hail them on the radio and set up 100 yds LATERALLY, not in their slick. Then you have 2 boats, not interferring with one another creating a better overall slick.
Unfortionately, there are inconsiderate, rude people on the water and you just have to live with it. You can't shoot flares into their cockpit, I checked it, it's against some law....


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

cabolew said:


> Getting in some else's chum slick is like walking in their kitchen and taking food off the table!


If you reap the benefits of their chum slick, but set up away from the area they are fishing, I don't think it is "like walking in their kitchen and taking food off the table!" Really more like standing in the street enjoying the smell of the neighbor's barbecue. Sure, they did all the work, but you are not hurting anything.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Argo 100%. The only exception is if I was trying to chum specifically for sharks, then I wouldn't like it too much. Then again if I'm chumming for sharks...there is something else gone wrong and I'm already in a bad mood.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Potlickin a chum line is gonna get you a few sharks..But Cutting off another while trollin is BAD manners..& I personally have had both happen to me..Now I keep a wrist rocket on the boat..Its amazing what a 1oz weight could do to a boat or person.
Although..I do like the water balloon ideas..Id put Green dye in it..just to Mark the offending person.

Oxx..


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

wristrocket and marbles work wonders.....


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I love it when posts get stupid.*

Yall sound like a bunch of women.

This post will occur every weekend
Just like traffic on 290.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Just as in bay fishing, there is too much inconsistency in "the rules of etiquette" as this thread shows. 

I have only one. The second (or necomer) boat on a spot (or a rip or a weedline) should go to reasonable lengths NOT to interfere with the first (or earlier) boats fishing. You don't own the ocean and neither do I. We're all out to have fun and catch fish. People make mistakes. A lot. There are some of us out there without 50 years of offshore fishing experience who may not know all your individual territorial limits, or whether you had a bad day, or whatever. 

I'm not going to interfere with your fishing on purpose. As far as I know, with a few years offshore experience, I never have even by accident. If it happens next trip, hail me, I'll apologize and take corrective action. 

On the other hand, if you want to claim the Heald Bank by dropping buoys all around the perimiter, I probably won't pay much attention to them. I WILL pay attention to anything harmful flying over or into my boat. Some stuff will come flying back, a lot faster than it can be shot out of a slingshot.

We should relax and follow the Golden Rule, and politely advise folks who may not know better when they are doing something dumb or messing up our fishing. Some will be rude jerks but others will appreciate it as a learning experience. That might be the only person who comes within hailing range the day you are broken down.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Maybe one of the lawyers can help me out here . . . .

When does a "chum slick" cease to be yours? Is it 

A.) as soon as the material being used to make said slick hits the water?

B.) When there is a distance greater than 75' from said "chummer" to "slick"?

C.) When the amount of "chum" in a cubic foot of water becomes less than 12 parts to 1 part water?

Anyone?


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Since chumming in water does not meet the definition of littering, the law considers chum you let go on public property "abandoned". As such, anyone else can come along and enjoy it just the same as you. The only way you can continue to lay claim to it once it is no longer in your possession is if you let it go on private property, which practice I do not recommend, as I understand it attracts cats. Straight up right out of the law books.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

It doesn't matter what the law states, just some people need to show a little courtesy......


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*How to manage crowds*

Maybe one of these will get you far enough away from the crowds, no lawyers no chump stuff, just boat. Fisherman this is the moderen day GOM ,, just deal with it


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

bayourat said:


> wristrocket and marbles work wonders.....


to fire anything like that into another boat is completely irresponsible and stupid. I agree that people could afford to by a lot more courteous out there but there is no need to cover somebodies stupidity by escalating the stupidity.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

What a monster, I did create.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Well it's fun to stir the pot......so don't blame yourself.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Shrimp boats put out the biggest chum line I've ever seen and you see folks fishing their chum line every time they are there. They will fish the chum line well within 100 yards of the boat. Noboby gripes about that, but if you are fishing from said Shrimp boat are you going to get p/o'd? No difference. And to the folks that mentioned Ballons/Wrist Rockets, I can bet you sooner or later you are going to make that mistake and someone is going to sink you and your boat with lead and it's not going to be fishing lead. I would beg for someone to lob lead in my direction while I'm out in the blue water. You would here someone hailing for help on the radio that their engine/engines have been shot and will not turn over. I'm sure I could take out an engine at 300 yrds with the boat rockin and rollin. Some folks need to stay at home on the weekends and fish during the week. If you fish during the week you will not have this problem. You are lucky to see a boat.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Fish-a-mon said:


> I'm sure I could take out an engine at 300 yrds with the boat rockin and rollin. .


Hmm...bring a rifle offshore...thats not expecting trouble.......

PS: If anyone actually believes the wristrocket idea........


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Seems like the guy that sell the GPS numbers could put a little rules of the road guidelines in the front cover so the honyoks would get an idea .
Makes you appreciate the game of golf


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Not at all Bayourat, I just want to make sure that if someone is trying to blowup a rig that I get them first,lol. Homeland Security at it's finest.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

let'em blow it up, save the numbers, and you got a good snapper spot.....lol


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

I just thru that one out there this morning I been on the gulf for over 20 yrs and just when you think you seen it all something else comes along. 
I have had my chum slick hijacked so many times I can't tell you, trolling lines run over by sport fisherman with hired capt. who should know better, I even had a boat come on me with a marlin jumping off the stern to cut me off just to be close to the action. I gave up being mad along time ago. It is like going into the combat zone now and I don't need any more badges of courage.
I guess with everyone packing heat I need to pull out the SKS with the 30 rd clip and the water balloon launcher with the green die :biggrin: 

I see a new series coming to tv ... boat rage on the high seas ....

hummmmm proceeds going to the new 2cool yacht.

joker


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I got to find a safer catch, anyone want to crew an Alaskan King Crab trip?


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Wasn't that one boat discharging a firearm for stress management...LOL


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I try not to get too excited by any of that stuff, it's just a fishing trip. Of course I do like to render a one-finger salute now and then but that's reserved for some Port-A fishing/charter guides who are the rudist most egotistical people I've come across while on the water.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

And to the folks that mentioned Ballons/Wrist Rockets, I can bet you sooner or later you are going to make that mistake and someone is going to sink you and your boat with lead and it's not going to be fishing lead. I would beg for someone to lob lead in my direction while I'm out in the blue water. You would here someone hailing for help on the radio that their engine/engines have been shot and will not turn over. 

i feel the same way! you guy's are out of control! do you think that if your shooting marbles or 1 oz sinkers at someone 40 miles out, that their just going too sit there and do nothing?that's when the flares start flying and i have like 25 of the ones you shoot. have a good day fishing!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

stir stir stir..........


----------



## bwanajcj (Apr 4, 2006)

*this is B.S.*

iridered2003, 

I agree with you nobody owns the gulf and if somebody potlicks you or cuts into your spread, they are an @$$ho|e for sure, but sometimes its an honest mistake. or maybe you are potlicking their secret spot. 

I'm no mindreader so if you boat is not there and I start fishing "your spot" or trolling "your weedline" even though you are 2 miles away you can go to he||. 

I enjoy coming to this forum and reading the posts and looking at the pics (especially nolimithookers) but everyweek it's this same crybaby garbage about how somebody took your spot or trolled the line you were working even though you had been gone for two hours to get bait, last time I checked there was no private fishing propery in the gulf of mexico.

When somebody pulls up next to me and starts fishing you know what I do, I say hello. try it sometime. 

And for those with wrist rockets and marbles or steel balls or whatever, fair warning most of the boaters i know on the gulf carry a firearm of some sort. And your childish behavior could be met with much worse than a poor day fishing.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I just got started going out offshore I was only afraid of the boat breaking or sinking and being stranded on the water. Now I have to watch out for the all out war with sling shots, rifles, and water ballons. I think you guys need to relax a little bit.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

YEP,YEP YEP, I agree and disagree with some of the statements. i strongly agree with the lack of respect , cutting lines off while trolling ect. But I strongly disagree with the aggression on the water, last year on a calm day I took my kids out to the standpipes and any close to shore structure that I could put my kids on a kingfish --jsut for the excitement. we were rig hop-ing pulling broken backs about 100-150 yards off the rigs. there was a pontoon boat and some other small craft center console out there with some young guys on it bottom fishing---never the less they started shouting **** and talking ---- that I was to close ?? I had two small children aboard and my wife, most of the newbies have no respect---never the less after 9 years I have found myself less and less interested in running the bays or offshore due to the crowds and lack of comaradery (spelt wrong). I assure you if someone chunked something at my boat I would be hailing coast guard--thats b.s. and yes , there are may of us out there that have a little surprise for the pirates......


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks guys for some entertainment during a boring day at work........


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Monday is over!!!! I hope everyone never gets into any of these situations. Tight Lines to all!!! Fish during the week!!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bayourat said:


> Thanks guys for some entertainment during a boring day at work........


Now you got your once a year ornery itch scratched? Haha. Troll on.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

If all the boats had a bunch of amy`s on board from no limit hooker it would be all o. k. . Then nobody would be happy,they would have to have more ! ,,, 2000 boats > 500 gps #`s , ,btw weekdays are crowded also ,,


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

This just brings to the forefront the age old debate: Offshore weapons - .223 vs. 7.62/39 vs. a bolt gun vs. shotgun. Capacity vs. accuracy vs. maintenance on the high seas. I think they debated this for weeks over on THT.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bwanajcj said:


> iridered2003,
> 
> I agree with you nobody owns the gulf and if somebody potlicks you or cuts into your spread, they are an @$$ho|e for sure, but sometimes its an honest mistake. or maybe you are potlicking their secret spot.
> 
> ...


 i'm not sure what your saying???? i never said anything about cutting across someone trolling or potlicking! you must need too go back and read the whole tread and then come back and talk to me! i could care less if you pull up on me fishing anywhere! ****, offer me a beer?? i will offer you a coke or water. a couple of weeks ago, i gave a 65 lbs wahoo and a 35 lbs kingfish too someone fishing next too me. so if i sound like a ******* too you, maybe you need too look in the mirror! have a good day fishing!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Now you got your once a year ornery itch scratched? Haha. Troll on.


hey, the day was going by too slow......


----------



## bwanajcj (Apr 4, 2006)

iridered2003
i was agreeing with you about the guys throwing sinkers and stuff at other boats, how they are out of control. then i was just venting.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bwanajcj said:


> iridered2003
> i was agreeing with you about the guys throwing sinkers and stuff at other boats, how they are out of control. then i was just venting.


cool! i think that everyone that has replyed too this tread needs too get together and go fishing??? who's up for that?


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

This is more of a general offshore vent, but most people fishing while they are offshore are not friendly at all, most do not wave, are extremely territorial, and seem disgruntled in general. It is a very testosterone driven environment either through competition, my boat is bigger than your boat syndrome, consumption of alcohol, are maybe offshore fishing attracts alot of inconsiderate people. It is also real easy to talk smack on this board and it is interesting how PO'D people get at the BS.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

shoot, I dont give a S when I am out there, I just dont wanna loose $600 in lures. half the time I am not even fishing, I am driving and trying to get to the fish. when I am not driving I like to lay around and chill, ask bill fisher. 

you guys can shoot each other, I will take a nap and wake up when the smoke is cleared, I have enough women to argue with at home. lol


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*More Chum*



WAHOO-YAHOO said:


> Setting up on someones chum line is like buying another man's girl a drink and asking her to dance...while he's with her.
> At least have the decency to hail them on the radio and set up 100 yds LATERALLY, not in their slick. Then you have 2 boats, not interferring with one another creating a better overall slick.
> Unfortionately, there are inconsiderate, rude people on the water and you just have to live with it. You can't shoot flares into their cockpit, I checked it, it's against some law....


I agree!!!!

Ask first and ( if there is no abjection from the first boat on the spot ) than set up and put out another slick.... this way both will ( hopefully ) get more strikes. This is what we have done once when going out with a buddy boat and that time it worked to everyone's advantage.

It would be great if all 2 COOLER'S would work together!!!!

At least than we could identify the inconsiderate, rude people on the water and maybe work together to teach them *TEXAS FISHING ETIQUETTE....*

No Flares included...LOL

*BE SMART !*

*BE SAFE !!*

*LET'S GO FISHING !!!*

*MB*


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Dull Hook, 
Have you ever launched water balloons before? I heard of a rumor that you got hit with a urine balloon, is this true? That is just disgusting!!!


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Ok??*



iridered2003 said:


> i'm not sure what your saying???? i never said anything about cutting across someone trolling or potlicking! you must need too go back and read the whole tread and then come back and talk to me! i could care less if you pull up on me fishing anywhere! ****, offer me a beer?? i will offer you a coke or water. a couple of weeks ago, i gave a 65 lbs wahoo and a 35 lbs kingfish too someone fishing next too me. so if i sound like a ******* too you, maybe you need too look in the mirror! have a good day fishing!


I thought you said that you didnt even know that it was a Wahoo when you gave it away???


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

well i guess we will have to start another post next monday...


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

*Little ones*

Toby,
You can sure tell who has the little ones on this board. I believe many of these guys are beat on by the wife and bit by the dog at home so a little sympathy is warranted. 



tobyhamrick said:


> This is more of a general offshore vent, but most people fishing while they are offshore are not friendly at all, most do not wave, are extremely territorial, and seem disgruntled in general. It is a very testosterone driven environment either through competition, my boat is bigger than your boat syndrome, consumption of alcohol, are maybe offshore fishing attracts alot of inconsiderate people. It is also real easy to talk smack on this board and it is interesting how PO'D people get at the BS.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

fonz said:


> I thought you said that you didnt even know that it was a Wahoo when you gave it away???


that's what i said! so where are you going with this?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Turner Loose said:


> Hey Dull Hook,
> Have you ever launched water balloons before? I heard of a rumor that you got hit with a *urine balloon*, is this true? That is just disgusting!!!


ROTFL


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

If you had known it was a Wahoo, Would you still have given it away????
Kingfish is one thing, BUT Wahoos Another.....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

fonz said:


> If you had known it was a Wahoo, Would you still have given it away????
> Kingfish is one thing, BUT Wahoos Another.....


yep! cooler was too small anyways! do you have a problem with it? i could care less about a wahoo! i like snapper and snapper and snapper. the kings and wahoo and all the others are fun to fight, but i like snapper!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

iridered2003, you may add me to your list of charities, next time you have a spare wahoo, I got the ice chest! haha


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Put me down for a couple aj's......


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

thats funny, under your name it says the wahoo yahoo, I would think you would like wahoo and know what it is. you should be the snapper yahoo. no offense intended, just an observation. Wahoo is excellent as sashimi.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Argo said:


> thats funny, under your name it says the wahoo yahoo, I would think you would like wahoo and know what it is. you should be the snapper yahoo. no offense intended, just an observation. Wahoo is excellent as sashimi.


it says that because i am a yahoo for giving my wahoo away. it's not that big of a deal. i would have a red snapper or a redfish before anything else out there. i'm sure wahoo is really good and the the next time i catch one, i will try it and see if it's all it's made up to be? let's see if we can get back on track with this topic about what it was started about! thanks


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I guess the first topic was beaten to death so a few more had to spring up along the line.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry I haven't had time to stir the pot any today......


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

You may talk about being stupid,
But
Theres some people out there that it takes a Marble or other to Wake them up.
How many times have you been smacked before you got the point? 1 or 2
I get tired of guys potlickin me.. Especially during Duck season..Thats when I have Zero tollerance for (Barneys)..
Youd be suprised how many duckblinds get struck by LiGhTinG

Oxx..



manintheboat said:


> to fire anything like that into another boat is completely irresponsible and stupid. I agree that people could afford to by a lot more courteous out there but there is no need to cover somebodies stupidity by escalating the stupidity.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> You may talk about being stupid,
> But
> Theres some people out there that it takes a Marble or other to Wake them up.
> How many times have you been smacked before you got the point? 1 or 2
> ...


It is only a matter of time until you get shot. Been nice seeing you on the board tho...... What the hell are you thinking launching marbles at people? Jeeze, Darwinism at work.


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

I have an idea. We all arm ourselfs with the latest potato gun to defend our slicks, our spots, and chase away those other rude boats.....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

After careful thought, i think VHF Battleship would be better. But due to the fact that we are on vhf, and would hate to have uncle sam on our spot too, we will simple say "Noob you loose." Who ever wins gets the spot/slick/1 mile headroom on trolling. ...... 

Or maybe paper, rock, needle nose.....best out of three


???? 



I need to get out and fish more.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

this thread is running out of steam..lets see if we can some how revive the Tom Hilton tanked calcutta debate..now that was fun...


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

*Duh?*

Dude, its one thing to take a knife to a gunfight but I never heard of anyone taking marbles.....hello is anybody home? LOL



OxbowOutfitters said:


> You may talk about being stupid,
> But
> Theres some people out there that it takes a Marble or other to Wake them up.
> How many times have you been smacked before you got the point? 1 or 2
> ...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

there's no one here to would fire on another boat unless your life was in danger! i wish someone would fire at me and my boat! i would OWN everything they had! you don't go around shooting at the ******* that cut you off on the freeway, do you? i carry a big gun with me too! do i feel like i need too pull it out because someone came up on a spot that i'm fishing and try too run them off? NO! try putting my life in danger or anyone on my boat and then we have a problem! quit talking ****! i don't see why we all just can't get along?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> How many times have you been smacked before you got the point? 1 or 2


***?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

women I tell you, bunch of women, heck it is almost a bunch of little girls


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

You got to be kidding! an *** that big should show up on radar.


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

its a joke bro. a potato gun shoots potatos and is not harmful. like having a watergun fight. i would never seriously hurt or damage someone/something


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

catchemdallas said:


> its a joke bro. a potato gun shoots potatos and is not harmful.


I have to disagree with you on the "not harmful" statement.
I have seen them blow holes thru plywood and personally saw one make a hole in a school football field scoreboard cased in plastic done by accident.

Its a gun alright, thats why I understand when I hear they are illegal from policemen. They just dont shoot lead, they shoot hard starch balls :smile:

Ive had, made and given away several over the years
Fun to shoot at a outdoor party tho :smile:

Hog


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have a potatoe gun that we shoot when we get drunk.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> I have a potatoe gun that we shoot when we get drunk.


its funny how potato guns and alcohol go so well together


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Usually we carry a shotgun and pepper them with #8 or #9 shot _before_ they get too close. We had one person ask wth when we got back to the dock and we said hey, we were shooting seagulls, had been all morning, not our fault you got too close to us.


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Peppering doesn't hurt anyone and it's a great way to fend people off. It's certainly not anything that ought to land you in jail.


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

No one has ever called the Coast guard on us before. I think you people are taking this a little too serious. No wonder the water is so effed up. Most of ya'll need to have a few beers and chill.


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

You probably have never heard of it. But I really think you need to chill out. You are acting like I shot sombody. All we do is pepper them. Big difference. There is no crime in peppering anyone. Just ask Dick Cheney.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

So, I guess this thread is locked now?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

no, just edited a little.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Fishing out there aint as bad as yall make it to be. But if I get threatened i will react by first throwing a molotov cocktail in whoever`s boat that has threatened me , then i will call uscg.I have been blown out of a boat in 1984 and i know personally know how long it takes the uscg to make it out.Most of you girls on this thread aint even been offshore other than wading out to the third bar, while other fisherman on this thread are veteran fisherman that i will respect when i am out there.


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Unlock it, judging from all the hickies I was getting, I really had everyone going.

Too funny.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

James Howell said:


> So, I guess this thread is locked now?


 it's been a busy moderating morning, James.

Y'all behave, please.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

yes sir.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Marbles.. I lost them years ago...
Look ..Nobody likes to get cut off while trollin, Or have (there chum line potlicked).
We as fishermen know whats right & whats wrong..
Be considerate to others & hope they do it for you.
I'll leave the slingshot @ home if you/we/me all act like adults, Childish pranks & fight @ the boat ramp wouldnt be a (every weekend occurance)
Lets leave the pizzin contest to the guys @ the UFC..
Im here to fish

Oxx..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jtizzle said:


> Peppering doesn't hurt anyone and it's a great way to fend people off. It's certainly not anything that ought to land you in jail.


are you that stupid? shooting a gun anywhere at someone will land your *** in jail. do you think just because your offshore, that no one is going to do something about it? DUH!


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

For those among us who are reading challenged an/or think that internet fishing forums are LIFE AND DEATH,,,

Just like everyone else in this thread, I was joking.

The topic, while initially a good one, was taken to a level of absurdity that, in retrospect, is kind of hard to believe. And the way it just goes on and on being absurd. All I did was take the marble wrist rocket potato cannon thing one step further.

Of course, ffs, I am not stupid enough to shoot anyone on the water.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

"We had one person ask wth when we got back to the dock and we said hey, we were shooting seagulls'"

if i see you shoot a seagull, i would take pics of you doing it and then i would turn your *** in and make sure you were delt with in court. your one of those that don't need too be on the water. maybe alot of you are talking **** about the things you would do if someone pulled up on you offshore, joke or not, it's not right! pull out a shotgun on my and you will look like a POPCICLE with that shotgun stuck up your *** after i'm done with you!! i don't think there is anyone here that is that stupid? would you lose your freedom just because someone pulled up on a spot to fish?


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

mmmmm, pepsi, tacos, and reviewing bluewater board.


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Lmao.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Don't come around me this weekend now I am mean and grumpy I will be locked and loaded gun, knife, potato gun, spuds, gas, rags, bottles, slingshot, marbles, wrist rocket



oh man where is my fishing rods..LOL


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

man, some of the behavior y'all have described in this thread is down right uncivilized. throwing a molatov coctail at another boat? geez...you've got to be kidding? you're just asking for trouble. 

nothing gets people's respect and attention quicker than some well-chosen words. the english language is just about the most effective weapon known to man.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*ok*

heres my new potlicking boat


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beerforbait! i will just step aside when i see you coming! you can have all the spots.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I hear that the guns up forward have been converted to potato guns.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

What happens if they speak Korean & you reply
2 beers luv ya long time..white boys to bookoo..:dance: 
This is just outta control..no humor on 1 side or another.
everyone talks smack..do you really take to heart what an arm chair fisherman says in jest>?

nothing gets people's respect and attention quicker than some well-chosen words. the english language is just about the most effective weapon known to man.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> everyone talks smack..do you really take to heart what an arm chair fisherman says in jest>?


[/QUOTE] 
Sure do. Because unfortunately there are idiots out there who will play these dangerous games. I've never been threatened by an offshore fisherman - yet.

But I've been shot at in public marshes, ordered to vacate a hunting spot by some very serious moron with a filet knife (I was holding a loaded shotgun - no I didn't leave, he did), had things vandalized at the boat ramp, had duck blinds torched, you get the picture.

I take smack talk seriously and I believe what people say (except Bayourat haha), and I'm like the Boyscouts. Prepared.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm just getting to offshore fish on a regular basis right now. Some of the things I'm reading on this thread are quite disturbing. I don't drive the boat too much, but when I do, I make sure to stay way clear of everyone. If I were to get pushed too close to a boat by heavy boat traffic, I would wave or apologize over the radio. We had a boat intentionally cut in front of us Sat morning near Hospital Rock. We were trolling and had to go way out of our way to avoid the other boat. We were the only 2 boats out there. There were no 1 finger salutes from either boat. S**t happens. Most all of us carry firearms on our boats, but using them, or threating to use them because someone ****** you off is just ridiculous. As far as projectiles go, yeah, I did that stuff when I was a teenager. I've also seen people get hurt really badly as a result of joking around. I have no problem cussing somebody, but if things were to escalate to near violence, I would back off...maybe. I'd personlly rather avoid conflict, but, if a projectile hits one of our boats, the other party better pray that they're boat can run faster than 50kts. We all have way too much $$$ invested in our wonderful passtime to have it ruined by stupidity. It's just fishing. Tournament time is a different story though. lol


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

and this one time, in fish camp, I got to drink and drive the boat, so I drove around screwing up everyones fishing, and then this other time, in fish camp.......people people people....CHILL! enjoy the clean air, the excitement of fishing, no phones, no cars, be respectful, take the time to teach someone who may be making an honest mistake, communicate, then if they are an idiot, THE BEATINGS WILL CONTINUE UNTIL MORALE IMPROVES!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

when crossing another boats spread - If your real fast you can reach over - cut the line and grab the lure before it sinks.. tackle piracy that's what I'm into..


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

It's time to let this thread die.


----------

